# Is this normal? Also my heat/AC is not working…please I need help!



## Ohyeahthatdude (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

